# Waterborne Alkyd Paint



## BellaB (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi there folks. I just finished trimming out an unusual job. Bare wood cabinets in a work shop for a private home. Owner requested no finish. She wants them sprayed with *waterborne alkyd paint.* The painter asked me if I knew what to use to thin this kind of paint and it seems like I heard you could use *Floetrol*. Do any of you pros have an answer and if so, what ratio would you recommend? Thank You!!


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Water works as well....really depends on what product you're spray as well as your rig for determining thinning amounts.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Bella, just don't try to return your sprayer when you are done! Sell it on Craigslist like all the other homeowners.


----------



## BellaB (Feb 10, 2016)

heavy_d said:


> Bella, just don't try to return your sprayer when you are done! Sell it on Craigslist like all the other homeowners.


What?


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

BellaB said:


> Hi there folks. I just finished trimming out an unusual job. Bare wood cabinets in a work shop for a private home. Owner requested no finish. She wants them sprayed with *waterborne alkyd paint.* The painter asked me if I knew what to use to thin this kind of paint and it seems like I heard you could use *Floetrol*. Do any of you pros have an answer and if so, what ratio would you recommend? Thank You!!


 Heavy thinks you're a home owner posing as a contractor from you post. I have to admit there are a few things that make me think the same. First off a "painter" would know what to use to thin this product and and if he/she didn't I'm sure a carpenter shouldn't be the first to ask (no offence). Secondly you said she wants it with no finish...well painting is finishing it. Lastly if the painter had any spray experience then he/she should know the answer to the amount of thinning needed. One other thing, is Bella not an Italian translation of beautiful one?


----------



## BellaB (Feb 10, 2016)

*Goodbye*

Ok Einstein, please remove me from this site. I've been an independent carpenter for over 20 years. I only came to this site because neither of us could find any info on waterborne alkyd paint. Big mistake on my part. What a bunch of rude, offer nothing ********. He's been a contract painter for 10 years but, *GET THIS PART he's NEVER used this kind of paint. *We'll figure it out. Oh and one other thing Einstein, who the phuck cares what you think other than a professional opinion about a specific question. Oh and unfinished means wait for it......BARE WOOD. Oak to be exact. What a bunch of arrogant aholes.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

BellaB said:


> Ok Einstein, please remove me from this site. I've been an independent carpenter for over 20 years. I only came to this site because neither of us could find any info on waterborne alkyd paint. Big mistake on my part. What a bunch of rude, offer nothing ********. He's been a contract painter for 10 years but, *GET THIS PART he's NEVER used this kind of paint. *We'll figure it out. Oh and one other thing Einstein, who the phuck cares what you think other than a professional opinion about a specific question. Oh and unfinished means wait for it......BARE WOOD. Oak to be exact. What a bunch of arrogant aholes.


Arrogant aholes before I even responded? With a combined experience of 30 years evidently neither of you acquired any common sense.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Floetrol doesn't thin anything.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Yes a** wipe I do know what un finished means but I figure you don't...explain to me how the customer wants no finish but now you plan to paint it ergo finishing it...a little confused? I am. Next time you're painter is looking for product advice I would direct him/her to the retailer where the product was bought instead of asking a carpenter (again no offence to carpenters)


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Bella B, the waterbourne Acrylic paints are excellent. Several types available. If you plan to spray there is a Promar 200 product from SW. Also there is a Proclassic line of the same product. Both are excellent and very durable to thin it go with XIM latex extender but only very little. 
I highly recommend applying over a primer and I always go with an oil base primer even though they say you don't need to. 
There is a bit of a learning curve to using the water based alkyds, practice on some waste pieces first.


----------



## jstor04 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bella B, I usually use Insl-x Stix Bonding Primer under Benjamin Moore Advance which is a waterborne alkyd. You don't really need the bonding primer but I use it because it dries to a harder film than a typical latex primer and you don't have to deal with running oil primer through your rig. I would definitely use a primer and there's no need to thin the Advance, I just load it up and go.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I think Bella has moved on to make some pallet furniture.


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm a remodeler and a cabinet builder and if somebody tells me they want something "unfinished," I sand it, spray it with air to get rid of the dust and wrap it up. 

Unfinished means ZERO finish in my shop. It doesn't mean painted with waterborne alkyd paint. LMAO at this whole thread.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Remove the alkyd... then you're safe to put water in it


----------

